# Cross-Stitch



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was going to surprise my bf and make him something to hang in his music studio... probably a picture. Is it hard to cross stitch? I never did it before. Anyone have any advice?
If it isnt too difficult... does anyone have any web sites that have any patterns with a music theme? any guitars?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its not hard..but can take a long time...for my hubby for our anniversary i found blue prints of guitars and framed them...they are really cool...i found them on ebay..i dont see ne right now..heres a cool poster poster...still looking


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

nah, it's not tough, but like Lady M said...it can be time consuming. I did counted cross stitch instead of stamped too! I miss doing it but I really can't focus w/ 4 kids saying "moooooom" every 5 mins.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

AGREED! Lots of time, but not at all hard!









Here's what you can do to get a pattern.... trace or draw a basic outline of what you want to make a pic of... then get either some grid paper (or make your own on the computer) with grids 2-3mm square... trace the drawing onto it and voila!  

As for using darker and lighter colours (ie darker blue and lighter blue for shading purposes)... if you take the picture of what you are making in when you purchase the cottons, you can match them... (you can also outline darker and lighter patches when you do the basic outline so you can count across and put them in...

Another tip... I know that it says to use the whole string... but I actually separate each one and use only two strands out of the string each time. I find that using the whole one makes it fairly thick and harder to work with - and I don't think it turns out as nice!

If you have a bit of an artists hand, you can even do pics of people - using a photograph!

I hope I'm making sense... hard to explain!!! LOL


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been doing it for years...not hard but time consuming. You would be very surprised at how long it takes to do. And I agree with Sunshine, seperate the string...looks nicer.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh wow, I've not created my own image b4! I have always used double/triple thread according to directions...never a whole thing!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am actually cross stitching something right now for my Mother in law, she collects Raggedy Ann stuff and I am working on a Raggedy Ann and Andy picture right now, hoping to get it done by March for her birthday...not sure if I can do it though. I love doing it, but it is very time consuming. You should try it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I must confessed that I am absolutely addicted to counted cross stitch! I always have a project going and boy am I popular at Christmas when I give samplers as gifts! I have also done Maltese cross stitch.

It's not hard, but you have to be a crafty, detail type person to enjoy it, I think.

Here's the link to my favorite online store. Click on search and enter "guitar" or even "music". I found a book of "one nighter" patterns by Jeanette Crews that has 38 musical instruments that might be fun for you to try:

http://www.stitchncountryinc.com/

I've posted this link before, but for those of you who do cross stitch, check out this free pattern for a Maltese angel (they are calling her a Bichon, though) It's is beautiful made up.

Scroll down about halfway - she's March:

http://www.vsccs.com/charts/FreeCharts.html


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your advice! It's SOOO HELPFUL!!







I will probably give it a try! What do I have to lose.








I JUST LOVE SM!












> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 13 2005, 08:35 AM
> *I must confessed that I am absolutely addicted to counted cross stitch! I always have a project going and boy am I popular at Christmas when I give samplers as gifts!  I have also done Maltese cross stitch.
> 
> It's not hard, but you have to be a crafty, detail type person to enjoy it, I think.
> ...


Okay... i went to the web site.. i saw a few i liked after I searched music. They are real cheep only about $8 for one... I have a few stupid questions to ask you...
What am i buying when i purchase something on that web site... is it a kit? a pattern? thread? or is it the picture already made (haha)? 
I'm totally NEW to this... sorry









Here are some examples of one of the ones i liked...
What is this
they do not give any info on this one


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 13 2005, 07:59 AM
> *Thank you everyone for your advice!  It's SOOO HELPFUL!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I pulled down the price thingy and it appears you have to buy the "chart" (directions) for 8$ and that includes the cute charms, and they are offering you the fabric for 9$ , frame for 33$ (you can find a frame at a Hobby Lobby for TONS cheaper)...I can't find if it comes w/ the thread but I imagine not since it isn't including the fabric. Usually "kits" include the fabric and thread. Thread is CHEAP and can be purchased at Wal Mart, craft store or Michaels...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

So... is the pattern on the fabric? and you just stitch over it?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Counted cross stitch does not have the pattern on the material. the material is white and blank and you have a piece of paper that has the pattern. The pattern is full of different symbols, each being a different color.
The other cross stitch (not sure what its called, but its not called counted) does have the pattern on the material as well as the piece of paper with the pattern and symbols. I perfer counted myself. It is a matter of opinion though. Good luck!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think it's counted cross stitch. You are given a diagram ...I fold mine in half and half again the other way to find the middle, do the same on the fabric, ...that's my starting point. Stamped cross stitch has the pic already on it. Some people prefer that b/c you don't have to strain your eyes for the pattern as much but I am like caesar's mom, I prefer counted. Whatever you do, put masking tape on the outer edges to keep fraying of the fabric to a minimum. I wish we lived closer, I'd come over and show ya!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

alright.. i'm looking at a web site explaining how to cross stitch. I am alittle confused on "counts"..
14 count adia .. does that mean... 14 X's in a row per inch?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
How do you know how big to make the x's?
Here is the web site i am looking at... 
siteThe picture of the heart with 3 different counts... could someone explain that? are they just making the x's bigger?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have a Michaels or AC Moore near you, you can get everything you need there for a lot less.

You will get a pattern to follow. It will also come with a list of the floss colors you need (25 cents each at AC Moore). You can get a package of 14 count Aida cloth for a couple of dollars there, too.

I'll see if I can find some good basic how to instructions for you to download.

It really is fun and addictive if you like doing that type of thing!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Jan 13 2005, 10:36 AM
> *I think it's counted cross stitch. You are given a diagram ...I fold mine in half and half again the other way to find the middle, do the same on the fabric, ...that's my starting point. Stamped cross stitch has the pic already on it. Some people prefer that b/c you don't have to strain your eyes for the pattern as much but I am like caesar's mom, I prefer counted.  Whatever you do, put masking tape on the outer edges to keep fraying of the fabric to a minimum. I wish we lived closer, I'd come over and show ya!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I wish u could too!







I really wanna do this! I thought it would be nice to actually "make" something for my bf.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I like ordering my patterns online b/c there is so much more selection wise! 

Here is a fairly common instruction of cross stitch..it's darn near what you'll get in the kits you buy.

http://www.aokcorral.com/xinstructions.htm


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh I see, the larger the count of your fabric, the tinier your x's appear. 18ct is the largest I think I've worked with. If you go to the store and look at 14ct Aida for example...the holes where your needle would go are much larger appearing than an 18ct. I love the higher count clothes, it just looks nicer but it can be a little more tedious.

edited to add, I would go to wal mart or craft store and buy a small sample kit. They are fairly cheap. Take a stab at it. It'll give you more confidence. The music one you had linked here looked fairly simple...designs can be very intense.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are some basic instructions:

http://www.vsccs.com/Hints-Info/basic_cros...nstructions.htm


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you have a web site that shows you all the types of stitches?
I see in some patterns there is a a french knot, overcast edges... I have no idea how to do those.

nevermind.. hahahha... Ladysmom is way ahead of me!! Thanx!








One quick question... do the patterns always tell you which stitch to use??


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 13 2005, 09:55 AM
> *Do you have a web site that shows you all the types of stitches?
> I see in some patterns there is a a french knot, overcast edges... I have no idea how to do those.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


yes it does tell you which stitch to use...don't worry! Usually instructions will include any different stitch instructions


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody done this one? It's lovely finished and framed.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread is so interesting. I love to needlepoint, myself. I tried cross stitch and just couldnt' follow the pictured directions. It wasn't counted cross stitch, it was a kit and a small one at that but I just got so frustrated I never finished it. The count was just too small and my eyesight not good enough.

This kind of needlework is very time intensive but sooooo satisfying when you produce a needlework of art!







I have several books that help with different stitches and when to use them and how to use them, etc. I find them inspiring when I get bogged down.

LadysMom: Do you use only one kind of thread on cross-stitch? Needlepoint has some pretty and fuzzy like kitten fur yarns that I'm thinking of using for a Maltese needlepoint. Could I make a needlepoint pattern from a picture of Pico like you do for cross stitch?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 13 2005, 01:31 PM
> *Anybody done this one? It's lovely finished and framed.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
mmm..... where did you find that pattern? 
I'm tryin to find more sites with patterns! anyone have any good ones?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kodies Mom:

http://www.stitchncountryinc.com/index.cfm carries it. It's made by Pegasus Originals so you can search by designer or just "maltese".

Pico's Mom: 

Janine (Alex's Mom) is our needlepoint expert here, I think. She would probably know more about patterns for needlework. I know you can get a canvas printed from a photograph to work in needlepoint. That would be wonderful to do of Pico, wouldn't it?

As far as the threads/floss go, they used to be all the same. Recently they have come out with hand dyed floss with variations in color which add a lot of interest and are especially great for doing samplers.

I started with needlepoint many years ago, then a friend introduced me to counted cross stitch. I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was looking around for patterns... and i went to acmoore on my lunch break... and i think my bf would like this one because he drew a picture like that in high school when he had to illustrate about himself... plus it has that old look to it... he likes that sometimes. I tried clicking to buy it and it doesnt get added to my chart... so i'm assuming its sold out. I looked everywhere and i can only find sites that give you a listing of stores that sell it but you have to drive to get it... its too far from my house. I am looking for an online store that sells it... so anyone that finds it let me know!!!








Would like to find this one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kodies Mom, I have no problem clicking "add to cart" to order it. Is that what you tried?

At the top of the page is a link to email Laura directly if you still have a problem. I have found her to be very helpful. I'm sure she can send it to you.

FYI, her shipping is minimal, basically what it costs her to send something, I think. With the high price of gas, it's cheaper to order from her than drive all over town.
I have ordered as little as one skein of overdyed floss from her!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 13 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Kodies Mom, I have no problem clicking "add to cart" to order it. Is that what you tried?
> 
> At the top of the page is a link to email Laura directly if you still have a problem. I have found her to be very helpful. I'm sure she can send it to you.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
THANKS! I will try it again at home when i get done work... i'm being paranoid! I'm going to order a few things... maybe even that MALTESE one!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

That Maltese one looks great but also very hard. If you get it, I wouldn't start with it. It will just frustrate you and turn you off to cross stitching. That music lover one looks easy. 
The thing that I love abotu cross stitch is that you don't have to use the colors that they tell you too. If you want to make a red or a blue heart instead of green then you just get red or blue thread. I also like that you can change other things too. My first cross stitch was when I was younger and it was a dog in a dog house and the dog house had a name on it. I didn't like the name so I changed it. I haven't done cross stitch in years since my eyes have been getting so bad I can't see well enough to count. 
For a first time I would suggest getting a smaller count cloth so the holes are not so small that you can't see them.

Wow! This one looks really, really hard! http://www.stitchncountryinc.com/detail.cfm?ID=15320

Edit to say: I just found this site that has free cross stitch patterns. I don't knwo if they are any good because I haven't looked through them yet. I just typed free cross stitch patterns into google and it found it. I am sure there are more.
http://www.freepatternsonline.com/xspatterns2.htm


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 13 2005, 04:19 PM
> *I was looking around for patterns... and i went to acmoore on my lunch break... and i think my bf would like this one because he drew a picture like that in high school when he had to illustrate about himself... plus it has that old look to it... he likes that sometimes.  I tried clicking to buy it and it doesnt get added to my chart... so i'm assuming its sold out.  I looked everywhere and i can only find sites that give you a listing of stores that sell it but you have to drive to get it... its too far from my house.  I am looking for an online store that sells it... so anyone that finds it let me know!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hi.. I just clicked on the "add to cart" under the pattern and it was added.. maybe you clicked the 'my cart" above the pattern by mistake?
terry and missy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I ordered a few things tonight... 
- I ordered the music lover one that I posted about earlier (FannyMay, I agree, I will probably NOT use green as the color or the heart..haha)
- I ordered the maltese (which will probably be on of the last ones I do... it does look hard)
- I ordered this pic of the NYC skyline...NYC ( love nyc)
- An angel.. I'm going to make this one for my mother... she loves angels angel (it looks hard... oh well.. haha)
- I also ordered this IMPOSSIBLE one... haha.. i couldnt resist! It looks sooo neat! Its NYC NYC (the hard one)

I know i'm prob over my head already... but i'm going to do the easy ones first. I have the whole rest of my life to finish the hard ones...hahah.. when i get an interest in something i always go over board..haha..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im not into angels but that one is really pretty. man i hope u like it...otherwise u will have a lot of unfinished projects sitting around lol...good luck and have fun!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice thread (no pun intended)! Cross stitch was my salvation 26 years ago when my husband started to dental school. I made cheap gifts for everyone we knew for the whole 4 years cause we were too poor to buy stuff. I did it for about 10 years but pretty much lost interest. 

I think a small kit is the way to go. Some other advice: always cross in the same direction - right over left or left over right. Don't mix them up, tho, cause your stuff won't look as good. Don't tie knots on the back of the work. The best thing would be to have someone show you how to get started. Its really easy but a friend or person at a craft store might be a big help. Using 14 or larger aida will be a big help to you to get started. Later you'll want to use the smaller sizes to do finer work such as ornaments, etc. Always use good quality thread such as DMC. Don't try to match from the cheap stuff. After you've tried a kit, get a book and buy the correct colors. The idea about making your own patterns is great - but might not be the best for a beginner. Tape the edges or maybe use fray check - otherwise your piece will ravel out. I always used a hoop to hold the work nice and taut. Not everyone did this, but I liked to have the hoop to hold to. Wash your hands when you start - it'll keep your work from getting really dirty. Follow the directions for finishing the work. Wetting it will help the holes draw up and it'll look better. 

Cross stitch is a great hobby and can be very addicting. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

msmagnolia that is all great advice! Everything that is important that you don't really think about. I haven't done it in so long but I remember my mom always telling me to wash my hands first! I also remember the rings, they were a lifesaver! 
You can get big rings or small rings (for the smaller pieces). 
My mom used to buy things like bibs and cross stitch on them. You can get stuff like that in craft stores in the cross stitch section. The bibs she would do had a section with small holes in it to cross stitch in. Once you are in the cross stitch section you will understand what I am talking about lol!

Edit to say: Kodie, you really got yourself in deep! The Maltese looks easy now, compared to the others you got. You are probably going to want to do the Maltese before the Angel and NYC lol.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to this thread, I've picked up my cross stitching again.







Ya'll gave me an itch to do it again. Hopefully my kids will allow it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad i'm encouraging others now!!! I do think everyone gave me such WONDERFUL advice! THANK YOU SO MUCH!







Now i cant wait to get started!









FannyMay.. I agree.. NYC is gonna be tough.. hahahah.. but that just makes me have more motivation!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

That NYC one is a riot. I haven't even done one that tough before. Good luck!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 13 2005, 09:17 PM
> *I ordered a few things tonight...
> - I ordered the music lover one that I posted about earlier (FannyMay, I agree, I will probably NOT use green as the color or the heart..haha)
> - I ordered the maltese (which will probably be on of the last ones I do... it does look hard)
> ...


I just got an email from the web site and they only had the one nyc pic instock... so everything else i ordered i will not be getting.....














Anyone that finds any of those i tried getting pleeeeez let me know. I really needed that music lover one...







They said they need to update their web site. This stinks cause they had the best selection on that web site.







I dunno what i'm gonna do now...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I found this one http://www.thecrossstitchguild.com/kitscharts1.html scroll down. But it's in pounds and I don't know how to convert. Also shipping is probably going to be high. Here's another one but I don't know if you will like these http://www.widomaker.com/~msphil/xst/ There's alot of music ones on here. You have to check all three pages though http://www.tagnet.org/pollywog/bkpage_1.htm 

I hope you find something. If not just go to http://www.google.com/ and search.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh and here's a Maltese. http://crosstitch.com/dogs.shtml Here's some more. http://www.barkbytes.com/bis/maltse.htm This one is my favorite! http://www.bmdesigns.co.uk/ Of course it would have to be in pounds again! Oh wow look what I found! http://www.epossibleonline.com/detail.cfm?ID=33 Happy dance!







To order the Maltese go here http://www.epossibleonline.com/results.cfm...1&SubCategory=8 and scroll down. I just wish I could find that I love music one for you now. I will keep looking for one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know what is going on with Stitch and Country. I have ordered from them for quite awhile and ever had a problem, but the last order I placed for a pattern and some R&R overdyed fabric was a problem, too. I got an email from Laura saying neither were available any longer and she needed to update her website.

I thought it was just a fluke, maybe a not so mainstream pattern (Celtic birth announcement), until you related your experience. I feel badly for recommending the company to you if they have scaled down their stock.

A word to the wise about the Pegasus Maltese. It IS for advanced stitchers. You have to work with about 5 or 6 different shades of white and gray that all look alike, plus use belnding filament (for sparkle) in some areas. I keep needles threaded in bags with the floss for the different colors because sometimes you have to change the color every few stitches or so. You also have to work in small squares or you lose your place.

The finished piece is lovely, but it can make you crazy sometimes! Best to stick to the easy ones in the beginning!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha... thanks for filling me in on how difficult the maltese pic is!! haha.. I havent ordered it yet! (Thanks FannyMay for finding those sites!







I'm still deciding which to order..







) 
I got soooo anxious to start at least something for practice, i went to ACmoore and bought a pansy picture for my mom. The pattern is stamped on it... i dunno if i'm wild about that... but i guess for practice it can be helpful. I have noticed that I will do one section GREAT and then the next section not too hot..







Maybe its because I'm not used to it... but i havent even cross-stitched yet. It said to do the silk stitch first... which is a lot of green leaves. You should see me... i'm all into this!!







I cant wait to see the finished product! 
Ohh.. and i have called around to different shops that are about 30mins from my house and this one store is going to try ordering in Music Lover for me... i'll have to wait and see if they can get it for me... i really hope so... and then i found a friend of family that always goes in that area so he can pick it up for me if they ever get it in. I hope this is a good sign!! I need to have it all finished and framed by the end of July!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Stitchers Closet has it. I've ordered from them.

http://www.stitcherscloset.com/store/merch...ct_Code=99-1437

The pattern is by Homespun Elegance which is a well known company. A local needlework store shouldn't have any problem getting it for you either.

It looks like a great one to start with.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the link! I tried ordering the same items on that web site... we will see if i get an email saying they are out of stock again...haha... CROSS your fingers!

I also got a book of sunflowers... (my bf's mother loves those)
when you click new items... there is a guitar on there! (I had to get that too!







)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't this beautiful?

http://www.thoughtfulstitcher.com/detail.aspx?ID=7260


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 19 2005, 11:26 AM
> *Isn't this beautiful?
> 
> http://www.thoughtfulstitcher.com/detail.aspx?ID=7260
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30315*


[/QUOTE]
WOW! Thats really really BEAUTIFUL! 
I love all these web sites! Any cross stitch web sites that you think are good... share them with us all!!! Pleeeeeez!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... I have recieved all my patterns except the music lover one now... and i have a few questions... 
What is the difference from Adia and 32 count white linen (2 over 2)? 
I was also looking around for DMC floss... I was wondering where is the cheepest and what is the Cheepest price you can buy them for? I saw one web site selling it for $.33.... is that cheep because i will be buying A LOT of them to get myself started? 

Ladysmom... I just reread what you said you have to do when making the maltese cross stitch picture... you said something about blending filament.... what exactly is that? The Reflections picture uses that also. (I'm not going to start the Reflections one until I do some more practice ones but I do want to attempt it... it looks easy for the most part just HARD when your doing buildings... the whole sky is simple!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Walmart and AC Moore have the cheapest floss for about 24 cents. It lasts a long time so you really won't spend that much on floss unless you start getting into the hand dyed sampler threads.

I'd recommend starting with a 14 count Aida or another evenweave. It has little squares so it is much easier to use than a linen. When you get your floss, take a look at them and you'll see what I mean.

You'll have to get blending filament from a specialty needlework store or online as craft places like Michaels or AC Moore don't carry it. In the Pegasus Maltese, I used a white, pearlized blending filament mixed in with the floss to give the picture a shine/highlights in certain areas. I am currently working on a birth sampler for my brand new grandaughter that also calls for blending filament. I ordered it from Stitch & Country.

I can't wait until you are able to start a project. It is very addictive! A a great stress reliever...unless you make a mistake! Check your work often as those little X's are a pain to take out!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well I have started a project. I bought a kit at ACmoore to practice before I recieved my patterns. Its a picture of pansys for my mother. It will probably take me a while to do.. but its helping me learn what i can and cant do.








I asked about the linen because I never saw what it looks like and my one pattern tells you to use it. Sooo... does that mean there are NO squares on linen? How do you know where to count? Here is a question... can I use adia when the pattern calls for linen?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It;s much harder to count on linen since there are no squares. You have to go over 2 threads and have really good eyes because the weave is so tiny. 

You can switch to 14 count Aida easily. If your pattern calls for 28 count linen, it will be the same size on 14 count Aida.

Happy stitching!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could help explain alittle bit more about different flosses. I went to acmoore last night and saw there were different types of DMC floss. What is pearl cotton dmc? When would i use it?

I do not know much about floss at all... an info about the different types of floss available and when to use it would be great! Also what does the different types of floss do to the picture?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look what I just found? (upper left hand corner)

http://www.xs-collectibles.com/SearchResul...x?CategoryID=52

Finished, it's 14 by 17 inches, though. It would take me the rest of my life to do it........


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW







there is a LOT of detail! I bet it would look wonderful though.
I cant seem to find a pattern for a relative that passed away. A memorial or something really nice... I guess people dont do that? Maybe i'm weird?!







Cause i would also like to do a dog memorial for my other dog that passed away.


----------

